# New 'best classical recordings' on Telegraph blogs



## Damian Thompson

I'm the editor of the Telegraph blogs and also an obsessive collector of classical recordings. Our new classical music blogger, Michael White - formerly critic of the Independent on Sunday - is going to pick his favourite recording of a work every week and hope you guys join in a lively comment thread.

This week: Bach's 48. Here's the URL:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/michae...est_recording_of_bachs_48_preludes_and_fugues


----------



## Bach

> Bach's 48.


No, I'm only eighteen..


----------



## nefigah

Pretty enjoyable read. I don't have the finances, unfortunately, to test if he's right or not


----------

